# IPhone 4 IN-STOCK @ Rogers Plus store!!! (barely)



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, lots of good things happening today! Finally we have the official pricing and plans for the iPhone 4 at Rogers.

I just got off the phone with my local Rogers Plus store and they said they have received a bunch of iPhone 4's and accessories. 

Only problem is, their stock levels aren't exactly what I would call a "BUNCH"... LOL

32gb = 2
16gb = 9

:yikes:

So I called Wireless Wave to check for a backup and the situation seems even worse!

32gb = 0!!!!
16gb = 3!!!!

Tomorrow is going to be NUTZ!!!!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hmmm. i think I'm gonna wait this one a bit, my phone still makes calls, and stuff. I hate line ups.

Either decide on something new, or, cherry pick the billions of cheap 3GSs that'll flood the market in about 2 weeks.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Used 16 and 32GB 3GS's will be a steal. These are great phones and run iOS4 really well. Much better than the "new" 8GB 3GS that will be on offer. The white ones will also be at a premium!! Upgrading from a 3G makes sense as the iPhone4 display and speed are a major improvement but the delta over the 3GS is smaller as it already has good video recording, runs iOS4 like butter and the upgrade incentives from the networks are minimal.


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Used 16 and 32GB 3GS's will be a steal. These are great phones and run iOS4 really well. Much better than the "new" 8GB 3GS that will be on offer. The white ones will also be at a premium!! Upgrading from a 3G makes sense as the iPhone4 display and speed are a major improvement but the delta over the 3GS is smaller as it already has good video recording, runs iOS4 like butter and the upgrade incentives from the networks are minimal.


I sold my 3GS for $400 and will upgrade for $399... sounds good to me!

HD Video + 5mp Camera + Retina Display + Better Battery Life = WIN


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

My favourite independently owned Rogers dealer confirmed that they are getting very limited stock. This seems to be the consensus across the country even the Apple stores although they should have a few unlocked for those willing to pay.


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone else feel more excited than on Christmas Eve as a child!??? :clap:


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

tomorrow is going to be nuts! I live in a small city with only like 60 000 other people. And each telus, bell, rogers store are getting about 30 in stock tomorrow morning and each of them have waiting lists with 70 people signed up


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

i thought it is only first come first serve?


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

Crem said:


> i thought it is only first come first serve?


It's supposed to be.

Unless there's some shinnanigans going on... tptptptp


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

i hate shinnanigans! im not waiting in line for like 3 hours to be told i cant get one!


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

Crem said:


> i hate shinnanigans! im not waiting in line for like 3 hours to be told i cant get one!


Just cause a HUGE scene and start yelling and flipping out until they give you one. :lmao:


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Ironside said:


> Just cause a HUGE scene and start yelling and flipping out until they give you one. :lmao:


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

hahah i can do that!


----------

